# Institute of Mechanics, University of Liege, Val Benoit campus - February 2011



## RedDave (Mar 7, 2011)

The Val Benoit campus housed the engineering departments of the University of Liege. They closed in 2006, and moved their facilities to Sart Tilman just outside Liege.

Plans for the site.

My exploration of the the Institute of Mechanics was unplanned, hurried and somewhat haphazard. There must have been lecture rooms but I didn't see any.






Metallurgy building.





Front of the Institute of Mechanics.





Civil Engineering building.





Back of the Institute of Mechanics.

























Ariane was a Europe-wide project for launching satellites into space from French Guiana.





Note the police tape.















The Commodore 64 was a popular 8-bit PC in the early 1980s.




















The transputer was a British designed and manufactured parallel processing chip.










Lift motor.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 7, 2011)

Commodore 64!!! Ah, happy memories of wasting away my life playing silly games.


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 7, 2011)

Good shots, you have conveyed the site very well.


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellant stuff..even pics of the Ariane rocket.


----------



## BahrainPete (Mar 8, 2011)

This looks to be a very interesting explore with plenty to see. Pretty impressive buildings too.


----------

